# Would you rather? the user below you



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Ask the person below you a "Would you rather?" question~

Would you rather sweat cheese or puke marbles?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Puke marbles.

**** bricks or weapons grade uranium?


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Weapons! Duh!

Smell like a sewer FOREVER or brush your teeth with cat vomit daily?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm a smelly guy.

Would you rather make love to me or masturbate?


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Cletis said:


> I'm a smelly guy.
> 
> Would you rather make love to me or masturbate?


masturbate most definitely

would you rather be alone or be with someone you are not attracted to?


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Be alone. I love being alone.

Would you rather sing or dance in front of a large group?


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

I love dancing!!

would you rather smoke 40 packs of cigarettes a day or have everything you drink be mixed with beer?


----------



## emebrooke (Apr 15, 2013)

beeeer


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Would you rather be a black guy or a cripple


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

a black guy no question.

would you rather have natural talent but no passion or a passion with no talent for it?


----------



## Lynkusu (Apr 15, 2013)

Natural talent. There's no saying I can't be talented AND passionate about something else.

Would you rather be poor in a first-world country or rich in a third-world country?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Poor in a first world country, because the living standard of a poor person in America isn't great, but its way better than like 80% of all the other countries. Plus, rich people in poor countries are sometimes assassination targets.

Would you rather been in a train wreck, or a plane crash?


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Train wreck, for some reason I think the chance of survival is higher there.

Would you rather be blind or deaf?


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Blind.

Would you rather be stuck in the friend zone or have your best friend fall in love with you?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow. Erm, I guess it would really suck if my best friend fell in love with me.... so i choose "friendzoned" (ridiculous phrase).

Would you rather have a decent romantic relationship now or an excellent one..... in ten years time...? (Can you wait?)


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Excellent romantic relationship in 10 years, I can wait. I'm not so old by then.

Would you rather be blind and deaf or dead?


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Blind and deaf (not on a down swing at minute.)
Would you rather no car or no tv?


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

No tv. It wouldn't be a big loss, I don't watch that often anyway.

Would you rather have a zombie apocalypse or WWIII?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Zombie apoclypse!!!!!! I'm like the BIGGIEST zombie fan ever (tho I wouldn't wna be bitten by one lol) ^_^ 

Would u rather eat cheeseburgers till u explode or have ur feet tickled till u pass out and die mwahaha


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Cheeseburgers

Would you rather lose your tongue or have a constant weak headache for the rest of your life?


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Lose my tongue. I have a headache right now and i am in agony.

Would you rather spend a day with George W. Bush or Snooki.


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

snooki. at least I may be able to get a little sugar from snooki. eugh.


Would you rather robotic arms that were super strong, or robotic legs that were strong but also fast. (no one would know these were robotic adn would pass all tests etc)


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Robotic legs for sure. I always have dreams where I have the super speed power.

So speaking of superpowers

Invisibility or ability to fly?


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

Ability to fly! 

Would you rather eat or drink for the rest of your life?


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)

Eat.

Would you rather be very rich and stupid or very poor and smart?


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

very poor and smart - you could then make yourself rich.

if oure rich and dumb you will lose it all 

would you rather be very fat or very muscular


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Very muscular.. So I can kick as s.

Would you rather have no teeth or no lips?


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

no teeth. no lips would be F'd up and your teeth would freeze in winter.

would you rather have a pet gorilla or tiger?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Gorilla, I'd rather get clobbered to death than slain by sharp teeth.

Would you rather have a sexual relationship with your 1st grade teacher than knowing the exact date you're going to die?


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

My first year teacher was a coffin dodger and female. So I'd choose death.. I'd feel more inclined to have a crazy life and go out with a bang. 

Would you rather lick the underneath of John Goodmans left breast on a hot summers night or sleep with jack Nicholson (aged 76) ?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Sleep with jack nicholson he does the most awsome evil faces / eye brow movement lol. 
(ONLY AS FRIENDS THO) ^_^

Eat ur sisters (or family members) toe nail clippings, or eat some mouldy cheese xD


----------



## denverxelise (May 14, 2013)

My mum's pretty hygenic, I could live with eating her toe nail clippings XD

Would you rather have a rewind button for your life, or a pause button?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Rewinnnnnnnnnnd lol. 
Then avoid getting SA since I know what started it 

Would u rather be pushed in some water surrounded by sharks. (but MAYBE u could escape) or just be shot


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

Get shot and die a quick death 
Wyr be kidnapped by mafia and get body parts removed or go through heart surgery with no anesthetics


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Get Kidnapped by the Mafia.


Be stranded in the jungle for a month or spend a week locked in a room with the person that annoy's you the most.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Locked in a room, theirs only 1 person that annoys me  Jamie oliver a british chef lol. But hes a chef so i'll just ignore him while he cooks for me >: D lol 

(He made schools stop serving unhealthy meals ) AND he also made them take away fizzy drinks and all veding machines! (that u put money in to get soda / snacks from) 

Would u rather turn into a zombie or kill urself xD


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Kill myself 


Would you rather be poor or stupid and poor.


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

I would be poor
Would u rather fight a trex or a very angry poisonous sharp fanged squirrel


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

I'd rather fight the T-Rex

Would you rather date somebody twice your age, or somebody half your age?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

ermmm im 21 so I cant date someone half my age lol. But I think i'd be too childish for someone double my age xD 
Depends on how the person was lol  BUT if it was someone half my age then we would just be good friends  nothing else! lol.
So they would live in my house and play computer games with me but thats it seperate beds just gaming friends! 
(wow that sounds so peedo) :lol

Actully that wouldn't be dating ok.
Id sooner date someone double my age but i'd sooner be friends with someone half my age their lol. 

Anywaaay :lol

Would u rather starve to death or hmm dehydrate to death xD (I think thats rite) lol


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Starve to death.
Another morbid one........ Would you rather be burried or cremated?
ps im twice your age but probably more childish than you funkymonkey


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

^
suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu R U LIKE.. asking me out on a date!!! 









I'd rather be cremated cus nobody would probably bring me flowers :cry lol. 
I'd like a golden urn and my ashes inside then i'd like it in some kind of chinese temple where visitors can come and look around at all the cool objects and stuff (and ill be like the master peice or something) 
with 2 huge golden statues at side of me as if their guarding me (ill be in a glass cage too) so nobody can touch 

YEAH I put alot of thought into it OK! 

suuu would u rather massage a random person who asked u or break a leg lol xD


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

If random person was an attractive girl then yes id massage them otherwise I'd rather break a leg.


Would you rather kill all spiders or have a centipede crawl up your butt?


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

kill all spiders

would you rather give me all your money or go rob a bank?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Ew lol. I'd rather kill all spiders their scary  

Would u rather eat 10 live centepedes or cut off a living dogs leg q.q U BETTER NOT CHOOSE THE DOG ONE! xD


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Off with the mongrels leg it is. :um


Would you rather get raped by an 12 foot wall of mussel with a tree-trunk between it's legs or by a dozen ducks?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

A dozen ducks cus im pretty sure splinters wood hurt lol xD 

Would u rather kill a person for $2b if u could get away with it or just stay as u are ^_^


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

Pfft lol, really is this a question....someone's got to go!









Would you rather Pudding or Yogurt?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

lol I would probably kill someone too for $2b xD i'd have to use poison or something tho I couldn't shoot them or hit them or anything lol xD

+ I would donate like 250m to an african charity which would save 1000's of lifes!! so id still be going to heaven woo 

I'd rather be a pudding but i'd rather eat a youhurt.
(Omg have u ever tried muller rice) their suuuuuuuuuuuuu NICE!! specially cold.








They do toffee ones and everything :yes

Would u rather be an alligator or a shark and why! ^_^


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow. I haven't been on in ages, you guys are still playing this game???

I'd rather be a shark. I could go to the depths of the ocean and no one would care about me.

Would you rather be a banana or Hitler?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmmmmm Bananas are pretty awsome :yes BUT i'd rather be hitler ^_^

I think some dictators are AWSOME lol. Specially colonel gadaffi omg those outfits he used to wear!!! q.q 









And this. 
#2muchSWAG









What kind of gadgets do u think we'll have in the future? ^_^


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Live in NK

Would you rather eat **** or die?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

OM NOM NOM 









Would u rather be a billionaire and have SA or be poor and not have SA ^_^


----------



## el flaco (Sep 25, 2011)

FunkyMonkey said:


> OM NOM NOM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good one. All that cash would defo make me feel better but whats the point having all that money if you have no one to share it with? I suppose you could just buy yourself an island and live the rest of your life in splendid isolation.

Toothbrush or toothpaste?


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Toothpaste

Vancouver or Seattle?


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Seattle

Would you rather own a cat or dog?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

A dog, already got a cat whose abused me way too damn much.

Would you rather ride a rainbow whale or a giant sea turtle?


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Ugh. . .giant sea turtle. I figure that I would be able to stabilize myself better on the back of a turtle than on the back of a rainbow whale.

Would you rather someone watch you from a distance while taking pictures or would you rather they make a real doll of you?


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Umm watch from a distance dolls scare the sh** out of me.

Would you rather be murdered by a guitar or a flute?


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I suppose a guitar.

When you a dead, would you rather be turned into cookies or a cake?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Cake cus then I can be shared with every1 woo lol xD 

Would u rather be an aeroplane or a bird :eek


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

An airplane. 

Would you rather be morbidly obese or severely underweight?


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

morbidly obese of course

go back in time or to the future


----------



## GreenBlooded55 (Jul 11, 2013)

I would have to say obese. I know what it is like to be starving...it sucks.

Would you rather have milk shoot out your nose every time you sneeze for the rest of your life, or have to dissolve your fingerprints off with hydrochloric acid.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

milk out of my nose 

Would you rather be stuck in the elevator with Martha Stewart or Paula Dean.


----------



## GreenBlooded55 (Jul 11, 2013)

jealousisjelly said:


> _go back in time or to the future_


Go to the future. It is more fun with less paradox.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

I dont know who Martha stewart or Paula dsan is :no *googles* lol
Hmm they both look like fun ppl xD i'd go with Martha Stewart tho xD

Would u rather spend 3 weeks reading harry potter or watch the movie in an hour an half like me? mwaha


----------



## GreenBlooded55 (Jul 11, 2013)

I would spend the weeks  I feel it is well worth all the fun stuff. 

Would you rather own a Prius or a Jeep?


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Prius.

Would you rather live without internet for a month or live without food for 3 days?


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Raeden said:


> Prius.
> 
> Would you rather live without internet for a month or live without food for 3 days?


 Food. No internet for a month doesn't bear thinking about - 2,678,400 seconds of constantly hitting F5 :afr

Would you rather fall over unscathed in front of a whole lot of onlookers on a busy street, or fall over and hurt yourself on a deserted street with no one to witness your brief loss of dignity (no broken bones or anything - just bruises that hurt for a few days)?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Id sooner fall over by myself even if I broke a leg :lol xD 

Would u rather live in Afghanistan for 2 months or in a jail for 10 years?


----------

